# MIKE Vandeman. apprehended by UC POLICE!!!!



## peletonnissen (Jul 24, 2006)

Several days ago, one of our customers came in to tell us this event that happened to him recently while riding bikes in Berkeley.

On Saturday May 15th, he was riding a trail behind the UC Berkeley campus, when he was stopped by a crazed hiker furnishing an ice pick. The crazed hiker attempted to slice the tire and potentially attack him. In attempt to defend himself, our customer raised a fist and was going to knock the deranged hiker out. The said hiker replied with, "you aren't going to hit a guy twice your age are you?", and the cyclist decided not to but replied with, "no, but I'm going to go contact the UC police". The cyclist headed down the hill and then reported to the UC police, the encounter he just had. Having no idea the name of the crazy hiker, he put in the report with the police and they seemed to know who this said hiker was. 
Several days later, the cyclist was called into the UC Berkeley police station to pick the hiker out of a line up. He picked out Mr. V right away, and after he left the line up room, ANOTHER cyclist came in to pick him out of the line up for yet another similar situation.
Mr. V was apprehended and arrested, and is currently facing charges for several accounts of furnishing a weapon and false imprisonment. The police are urging anyone else who has had similar situations to please come forward and file a report. When the cyclist asked the policeman if he was going to site him for riding the trail, the policeman replied with "no, we are not enforcing the use of the trail, and by the way there is no official ruling about bicycles on that trail".

Here is a link to the UC police log for that day so you can revel in a victory for the Norcal mountain bike community!

http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05152010Page2.htm


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Fantastic!
And it is "brandishing"


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

:cornut:


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

nice! time to update the comment sections of the recent articles


----------



## dsnow23 (Mar 22, 2008)

One more trail to ride! And one less crazy to worry about. At least for a little while.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

But in his bizarro world, we are the nuisance.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice work! Do we know for sure it was Wackjob PhD?


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Great. We need a mugshot picture to post in various comment sections...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Dan'ger said:


> Nice work! Do we know for sure it was *Voldemort*?


FIxed :thumbsup: Also, great news. Now will someone please find the actual record of his being charged as that is what people will need to refer to when joining in on any possible action or suit. Also, are they giving a cutoff of similar reports, like say the 3 year mark?

ie: Report# ..-..964

Charged/Cited # XXXXXXX.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*This is awesome.*

I've been reading he stuff for years and he is simply off kilter but sane enough to avoid getting nailed.

Until now.

I could cry for happy.

Great work, guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## peletonnissen (Jul 24, 2006)

From my report, he is currently not is custody, and is awaiting the hearing(s)...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Classic if true. I can't wait to see the arrest report and booking photo. Someone will need to contact the UCPD. This is a job for the press. Gregg? Francis?

Case #10-01964, Officer Garlick, "If you have a question about a particular case, you may call the UCPD business line at 510-642-6760 and make your request to Records who will then let you know if that information can be made public."


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*I've got no "brandished weapon" claim*

unfortunately, but he did start a tangle with my buddy way back when. I'll see if I can locate said buddy and give him the news. Maybe he'll jump on board. :thumbsup:

To the OP: my buddy worked at your Oakland shop way back when: Dirty ___ I believe was his nickname. Any chance you talk to him much?


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

please be true....

please be true....

please be true....

please be true....


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

I love how it was Ian that got him, so fitting.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*There is a god!!!*

Way to keep your head Ian. I don't know if I would have been able to keep from pounding that old nut. The twice my age defense would not have worked with me but my college days ended 2 1/2 decades ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Nice work on behalf of the PD (to finally pick this guy up) and the confronted/detained/mtbrs who were able to keep their cool and help pin this guy.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'll have to....*

... go find Officer Garlick and thank him personally.

It would be sweet if the OP can take him to small claims court and get MV to pay for the damage to his bike..... just for the record ... and the chuckle.

Man, I hope he gets charged for real, and somebody thinks to bring in all of the over-the-line abusive junk he has spewed mtbr's way, laughing at cyclists death... that sorta thing. Get it read into the public record.

I mean, I don't have an issue with somebody having crazy or stupid opinions. This is America after all. I do object to him acting in an abusive manner to folks.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

nmnmnmnmnm



SJensen said:


> I love how it was Ian that got him, so fitting.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

peletonnissen said:


> Several days ago, one of our customers came in to tell us this event that happened to him recently while riding bikes in Berkeley.
> 
> On Saturday May 15th, he was riding a trail behind the UC Berkeley campus, when he was stopped by a crazed hiker furnishing an ice pick. The crazed hiker attempted to slice the tire and potentially attack him. In attempt to defend himself, our customer raised a fist and was going to knock the deranged hiker out. The said hiker replied with, "you aren't going to hit a guy twice your age are you?", and the cyclist decided not to but replied with, "no, but I'm going to go contact the UC police". The cyclist headed down the hill and then reported to the UC police, the encounter he just had. Having no idea the name of the crazy hiker, he put in the report with the police and they seemed to know who this said hiker was.
> Several days later, the cyclist was called into the UC Berkeley police station to pick the hiker out of a line up. He picked out Mr. V right away, and after he left the line up room, ANOTHER cyclist came in to pick him out of the line up for yet another similar situation.
> ...


Awesome!

Morgan


----------



## FANATIK-J (Jan 12, 2010)

So will the date that this M. Voldemort cretin gets charged become a new bay area MTB holiday?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thats great*

i wonder if he knows about the "kill some one or become ones bltch" prison survival guide. Hopefully not..


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

FANATIK-J said:


> So will the date that this M. Voldemort cretin gets charged become a new bay area MTB holiday?


I think we should celebrate Mike V day by shuttling Side O! (which is not an illegal trail and therefore is perfectly ok to discuss online, right. right??):thumbsup:


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Weird...they were handing out tickets at the bottom last fall.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

anybody have a photo of this kook so we know who to look out for?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

ryman said:


> anybody have a photo of this kook so we know who to look out for?


There is a facebook profile for mike vandeman from san ramon, ca. Looks like he's removed his profile pic, but google has cached it.

This may or may not be him.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

iheartbicycles said:


> There is a facebook profile for mike vandeman from san ramon, ca. Looks like he's removed his profile pic, but google has cached it.
> 
> This may or may not be him.


This aughta be fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

*Excellent news*

A new thread just popped up about this guy on TGR yesterday, great timing on the arrest.

A lot of hate for him over there (and just about everywhere else too).

maybe this will shut him up, at least for a little bit?


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

dumpy said:


> A new thread just popped up about this guy on TGR yesterday, great timing on the arrest.
> 
> A lot of hate for him over there (and just about everywhere else too).
> 
> maybe this will shut him up, at least for a little bit?


I'd say unlikely


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

"you aren't going to hit a guy twice your age, are you?"

"you didn't just assault a mtn biker with an ice pick, did you?"

aggressively brash _and_ a pussi, what a combo!

maybe a 5150 is in order for this wacky geezer. he's giving wacky geezers everywhere a bad name.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'd LOVE to be @ his court hearing...*

anyone know when it is or more info? We need a cheering section...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

jrm said:


> anyone know when it is or more info? We need a cheering section...


I think posting up some nice riding pictures on their anti-mountain biking page is highly appropriate!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Mountain-Biking-is-Illegal-HERE-Post-your-Poacher-Pics-here/117731878242599


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> I think posting up some nice riding pictures on their anti-mountain biking page is highly appropriate!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Mountain-Biking-is-Illegal-HERE-Post-your-Poacher-Pics-here/117731878242599


done.....


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

CHUM said:


> done.....


too funny!


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

As awesome as this is, he will only take what we do and turn it against us.
Any comment and pic posted to the FB site will be downloaded and put on his website. "Here's CHUM riding some illegal trail somewhere."
We need this guy. He's such a kook that it makes anti-mtbers look like fools when this is their spokesperson. If the pro-mtb side had a guy like this, we'd be doing everything we can to shut him up. I wouldn't support a MTBer out harassing other trail users for our benefit. The anti-mtb side is likely happy about this too.
Likely, the only people that think this guy is awesome are other kooks.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

dan51 said:


> As awesome as this is, he will only take what we do and turn it against us.
> Any comment and pic posted to the FB site will be downloaded and put on his website. "Here's CHUM riding some illegal trail somewhere."
> We need this guy. He's such a kook that it makes anti-mtbers look like fools when this is their spokesperson. If the pro-mtb side had a guy like this, we'd be doing everything we can to shut him up. I wouldn't support a MTBer out harassing other trail users for our benefit. The anti-mtb side is likely happy about this too.
> Likely, the only people that think this guy is awesome are other kooks.


all the pics posted thus far are on legal trails. I just thought his FB page needed a little riding stoke!:thumbsup:


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

it is good to here that one more crazy is off local trails.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

dan51 said:


> As awesome as this is, he will only take what we do and turn it against us.
> Any comment and pic posted to the FB site will be downloaded and put on his website. "Here's CHUM riding some illegal trail somewhere."
> We need this guy. He's such a kook that it makes anti-mtbers look like fools when this is their spokesperson. If the pro-mtb side had a guy like this, we'd be doing everything we can to shut him up. I wouldn't support a MTBer out harassing other trail users for our benefit. The anti-mtb side is likely happy about this too.
> Likely, the only people that think this guy is awesome are other kooks.


*DON'T TAKE AWAY MY HUMPDAY FUN!!!*

and how does he know i am CHUM???  ....my name is Nick.....


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

iheartbicycles said:


> There is a facebook profile for mike vandeman from san ramon, ca. Looks like he's removed his profile pic, but google has cached it.
> 
> This may or may not be him.


Not in MV's defense, but on his facebook page, I saw that photo and it is of one of his friends, not MV himself. Don't want to go accusing the wrong guy on the street.

That being said, I think a celebratory ride is in order tonight. I have my bike packed up, and will be riding somewhere on the peninsula tonight. Maybe Skeggs, maybe Waterdog, not sure.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

That facebook page is gold :lol:


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

this is something i thought would never happen


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

buh-bye


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Wonder if someone can get a restraining order for MV to stay 500 feet away from ANY singletrack... as he is clearly a threat to anyone on any trail, ice pick and all....


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

That rules! That kook has been threatening riders up there for a long time.
Thanks for the facebook.
Never knew that was the same kook. (I have not rode there in a very long time)


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

We still need some sort of confirmation that it was indeed Mr V.

Shouldn't an arraignment or whatever it ishappen within a couple of days?


----------



## Berry Stevens (Aug 31, 2004)

since he's about my age, does that mean I get to smack him one??
Just kidding, I'm 3000 mi away, but he caused me some grief back when I lived in the BA.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Interesting:

http://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-050610-34.htm


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Too funny if true. I wonder if Mickey would have access to a computer in jail to keep spreading his gospel.


----------



## Ham Er Hed (Oct 16, 2007)

Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Ham Er Hed said:


> Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


I think a 100 hours or so with IMBA would be fitting.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Ham Er Hed said:


> Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


Make him volunteer at Trips for Kids!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

The wheel of Karma just turned!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone who has had a similar experience with the whacko should respond to the crime alert notice in the above link. The police are doing their job and we need to do ours. The outcome of this may be in the balance, IMHO.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

LWright said:


> Fantastic!
> And it is "brandishing"


As someone who works in a furniture store, 'furnishing' is ok.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Ham Er Hed said:


> Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


probation and a restrainig order would be awesome. Violating terms of probabtion could be a bigger deal. But I'd bet he likely would only be fined.



dan51 said:


> As awesome as this is, he will only take what we do and turn it against us.
> Any comment and pic posted to the FB site will be downloaded and put on his website. "Here's CHUM riding some illegal trail somewhere."
> We need this guy. He's such a kook that it makes anti-mtbers look like fools when this is their spokesperson. If the pro-mtb side had a guy like this, we'd be doing everything we can to shut him up. I wouldn't support a MTBer out harassing other trail users for our benefit. The anti-mtb side is likely happy about this too.
> Likely, the only people that think this guy is awesome are other kooks.


I'm no lawyer, but if he is informed that he posted a pic or info of someone riding legally, but representing it as illegal, he would need to take it down or else it he is knowingly committing defamation/libel.

In fact, I'd encourage anyone that is already (falsly) listed on his site to somehow notify him and his ISP what he is doing.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

just got off the horn with the UC Berkeley PD records dept (accessed via the business/non-emergency line).....

nothing new yet....no public record of arrest yet.....it may take a little while for the arresting Officer to file their report....

again the case # is 10-01964...


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Who was voted off on American Idol last night?


ps **** you Voldemort


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-050610-34.htm


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

I've forwarded this thread to all my Berkeley friends who've had run in with him... They're ready to go in to pick him out of a line up. Which Ian reported him? Ian M?


----------



## shosan (Dec 24, 2007)

This is the best news I've heard in a long while.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> As someone who works in a furniture store, 'furnishing' is ok.


We can wish for the mt bike bigot to be furnished with a hundred counts of "false imprisonment"


----------



## "New-B" (Jan 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Stripes said:


> Also, he's got a list of people who claims have been noted mountain biking illegally:
> http://home.pacbell.net/mjvande/mtb95


Patty Ciesla is public enemy #1 according to the list. We need to find this culprit!


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

awesome news!!
someone needs to post his court date. i, for one, will be taking that day off to go watch.
who's with me?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Stripes said:


> From his Facebook page:
> 
> Mountain Biking is Illegal HERE - Post your Poacher Pics here Email your pics or video to [email protected] for anonymous posting or post them yourself. Please indicate date, trail, city and state.
> 
> ...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cool!*



Stripes said:


> From his Facebook page:
> 
> Mountain Biking is Illegal HERE - Post your Poacher Pics here Email your pics or video to [email protected] for anonymous posting or post them yourself. Please indicate date, trail, city and state.
> 
> ...


I say we fill up his email box with full res TIFF files of perfectly legal singletrack riding.

Hotmail has a box size limit, doesn't it?


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Watching this thread with interest. Almost makes me wish I'd run into the guy before so I could testify against him. As an East Bay and SF Bay area resident and MTBr, I really hope this guy gets convicted so that maybe he tones down his psycho anti-bike actions or at least so he loses what credibility he has left.



Biker_Scout_Sparky said:


> awesome news!!
> someone needs to post his court date. i, for one, will be taking that day off to go watch.
> who's with me?


I want to know who's prosecuting the guy so we can help them gather evidence to illustrate the danger this guy poses.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Sign him up for Lemon Party!

NO ONE GOOGLE THAT or click


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

You can help gather evidence by responding to the crime alert as posted by the UC Berkeley Police. I doubt they want more lineup IDs, just people to truthfully say that they think this is the same guy who acted in a similar way in the past. We should not expect much of a punishment, regardless.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Fiskare said:


> You can help gather evidence by responding to the crime alert as posted by the UC Berkeley Police. I doubt they want more lineup IDs, just people to truthfully say that they think this is the same guy who acted in a similar way in the past. We should not expect much of a punishment, regardless.


I agree with all of the above except your last sentence. UC seems to take a dim view of weapons on campus, let alone using one.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I was kinda thinkin' that bradishing an icepack had to be at least kinda serious....


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*He was also brandishing a hardbound book.*

I am reminded of the time Michael Moore was busted for making trails near China Camp. I'm sure the anti-bike forces were as jubilant as we are today. Let's proceed smartly here.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I am reminded of the time Michael Moore was busted for making trails near China Camp. I'm sure the anti-bike forces were as jubilant as we are today. Let's proceed smartly here.


A knife weilding psycho, assaulting trail users reminds you of a mountain biker? Sorry, I don't see the similarity at all.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I am reminded of the time Michael Moore was busted for making trails near China Camp. I'm sure the anti-bike forces were as jubilant as we are today. Let's proceed smartly here.


You are still trying to equate false imprisonment and brandishing a deadly weapon perpetrated by a deranged individual - with riding or building a trail? You must have aced your Doublespeak 101.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> I say we fill up his email box with full res TIFF files of perfectly legal singletrack riding.


I say we ignore him.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

SJensen said:


> I love how it was Ian that got him, so fitting.


*I was all about not talking about Voldemort, but this is kinda cool now..

Ditto that Ian is the most cool/mellow guy I've met from that shop and another place before.

Ian, if all goes well, let me buy you a beer, heck, let us buy you a keg!

BTW..ROFLMAO: https://www.facebook.com/group.php?...arch&sid=NUG__qDA2WHLKmZXJ5L1eA.3056852938..1

Also Kenju's (Japanese MTB Team Rider from a few years back) trying to find his page and cuss him out in Japanese..it's gotta be bad when a tourist/visitor you harassed gets to lay in on you! Apparently he's shut down his wall to prevent opposition replies.

I believe this is Voldemort's new avatar?


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Important thing here, I almost forgot to put this in a post..excuse me whilst I get up no my soapbox and give a little speech/sermon..

*
*Ian, Ian's employer, others publicly named and defamed on his site (ieatty, Jacqueline, etc.), we need someone to sit down and download and save as much as possible off of his website and Facebook, etc and have copies made and certified by a Public Notary or legal office.

Note: We also could use MTBR's database and post info from his past online harassments if MTBR's site administration will allow any saved posts and information to be given in printed and data form to be presented as evidence.

We then need someone to go to the D.A.'s office and present that information and a list of people he's affected.

We then need someone to step up and represent Ian, and those others.

All of which not only will back up the possible "Brandishing a Weapon" charge, but also..

Potentially..

Force the D.A.'s Office into seeking a suit against him in a Class-Action format for Intentional Harassment and Hate Crimes.

See where we, as a peaceful and threatened and harassed public user group, that has been affected and threatened by him can easily take this if we all put our heads together.

Someone please, we all know each other has contacts, maybe it is time we find a situation such as this, just as we have done with dangerous drivers, to band together and put a stop to the actions of this individual.

Knowledge is power, friends with power and influence and knowledge trump all!

*

[/Sermon]


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

+1

:thumbsup:


Curmy said:


> I say we ignore him.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Two wrongs don't make a right. Two completely unrelated wrongs...not sure if that makes any sense.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Dan'ger said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Two completely unrelated wrongs...not sure if that makes any sense.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*To Curmy and Iheart are reading something else.*

My point is very different. What Michael V and Michael M did and how one weighs them is not the point. What is the point is that each faction, anti-mtb and pro-mtb use such figureheads of their opposition to their advantage with the same zeal I hear in this thread. It is as if it proves their point; anti-mtb'ers are just bike-hater wackos and pro-mtb'ers are bent on environmental destruction.

My comment was, then, let us be careful of how we put this to use.

Frankly Michael V's position in the community has long been on the fringe and disregarded by most folks. The Sierra Club won't have anything to do with him. The only time he really gets any traction is when he baits members of our community and they try to argue with him. It makes him far bigger than he really is. You think we would know better than to enter into any discourse with him. His written voice, even to the uninitiated, reveals a hysterical disposition from a loose hinge and when you point that out in a discussion you have taken the pins right out from under him.

This current event is just the last flick to get the sticky booger off of your finger. Rather than a watershed or pivotal point it is more of a simple come-uppance. Very satisfying that such criminal behavior is apprehended, his point finally made with a weapon. I hope to god it really is V because as with most passive-aggressive characters they are a pain and simply being rid of the smell would be nice. Politically though, this is pretty small.

Michael Moore was not a crackpot by any stretch of the imagination and held the respect of many of us.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

It it turns out to be true, it'll be fun to remind Mickey everytime he posts his hatred online of his real life behavior. Should be fun.


----------



## mrtoadsc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Photo of MJV PHD*



ryman said:


> anybody have a photo of this kook so we know who to look out for?


Met him last year at the State Parks Advocacy day and got into a "debate" about mountain bikes on trails. I outed him as MJV after he called me a "liar" with the generalization that "all mountain bikers are liars".

I discretely snapped a photo of him at registration.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*+1 again.*



Dan'ger said:


> +1
> 
> :thumbsup:


Makes the most sense strategically.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Perspective folks*

No one is arguing that trail building and wielding an ice pick are equally offensive from any objective or legal stand point. This is about perception:

Our current concern / perceptions: Ice picks are not a good way to greet people on trails

Current concern / perceptions of "human-free nature"(for lack of a better term on the fly) ideologues: Trail building destroys nature, environment and therefore a future.

Both perceptions drive people into action. Let's not do anything to provoke more action against our interests. This might include e-harassing nutjobs or their friends or followers.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> My point is very different. What Michael V and Michael M did and how one weighs them is not the point.


No, it is exactly the point.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

FINALLY!!! I was becoming tired of reading about this abrasive, confrontational J-hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenny_yeti (Jan 10, 2006)

*MV Arrested*

What's next with this wacko? A more deadly weapon?

Let's find out his court dates and have a cheering section for the District Attorney and UCPD. He'll probably pay a fine and get probation if found guilty, but maybe the probation could be to stay away from the trails. :thumbsup:

Ken


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Excellent news! I sure hope all who've been harassed on the trail can come forward...just thinking of him having to come in for a couple more lineups makes me smile! The news even got attached to his recent remarks in SFgate on the Marin high school mtn bike league! Love the idea of having him do trail work as community service!


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

baycat said:


> Sign him up for Lemon Party!
> 
> NO ONE GOOGLE THAT or click


BAYCAT NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mlaff (Apr 6, 2009)

*Let It Go*

Probably the best thing to do is ride the trails and pity this poor sap. The guy obviously has pain inside or finds poking fun at MTB's as much fun as we do ripin' single track. He's obviously never bombed a trail that cuases permagrin. Even when he hiking he's bitter and looking for some person to offend him. 
Just be thankful that you're not stuck in that place. Instead you have fun riding with freinds and chillin' after a ride. It's not likely he's enjoying much of life and we're not going to make that change. He is also not going to persuade anyone else about much of anything (even with his "logic" and PhD.) He is probably grieving the good old days before Mt. Bikes. That's O.K. But it doesn't give licence to do what he's been doing. He clearly doesn't know how to persuade anyone. So he is enraged. Let's not do the same. Let's show that were good folks that like to ride. Not trying to hurt anyone. So just let it be.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

mlaff said:


> Probably the best thing to do is ride the trails and pity this poor sap. The guy obviously has pain inside or finds poking fun at MTB's as much fun as we do ripin' single track. He's obviously never bombed a trail that cuases permagrin. Even when he hiking he's bitter and looking for some person to offend him.
> Just be thankful that you're not stuck in that place. Instead you have fun riding with freinds and chillin' after a ride. It's not likely he's enjoying much of life and we're not going to make that change. He is also not going to persuade anyone else about much of anything (even with his "logic" and PhD.) He is probably grieving the good old days before Mt. Bikes. That's O.K. But it doesn't give licence to do what he's been doing. He clearly doesn't know how to persuade anyone. So he is enraged. Let's not do the same. Let's show that were good folks that like to ride. Not trying to hurt anyone. So just let it be.


Sure Mike V.

It's not like people are attacking the guy with metal objects. They followed what is demanded of people in a society: they went to the cops and let the legal system handle him. He does so with sharp metal objects, and it's only a matter of time (and luck for him it didn't happen already), that someone feels their life being threatened and ends up killing or severely injuring him. This can also turn that weapon waving into a weapon that can kill or severely injure the person you say you're playing with. Mike V. is trying to create a situation, and elevate situations, perhaps to say he was attacked by mountain bikers. The frustration was that things did not elevate. Anyone who doesn't get that, like him, is a threat to society.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

mlaff,
This bigot, and he is a bigot with a prejudice against anyone who rides a bike off road, is not just some harmless fruitcake. he does not just poke fun at mountain bikers, he sends his garbage to each and every public comment opportunity that involves mountain biking. If found guilty, he can rightfully be labeled a "terrorist" and be marginalized even more effectively. Anyone who has been personally harassed by him needs to file a report with the proper agency to increase the penalty he pays.
"Let it go" is not the answer, now is the time to pile on as much as possible to take full advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

DO NOT "LET THIS GO." Being nice has got us squat, and will continue to get us squat.

_V***man has ruined our reputation with tens of thousands of people by spreading decades of lies about the impact of mountain biking_ (less or equal to hiking, as demonstrated by every controlled study ever done). Sure, we all know he's a kook...but there are tens of thousands of people who have seen his lies and taken them for truth because of that (useless and unrelated) Ph.D.

We need to demonstrate that we are tired of having our freedoms curtailed by psychotic liars with an axe to grind. If you've been assaulted by him, absolutely contact Berkeley police. If you've been publicly defamed by him, absolutely join Obi.


----------



## Berry Stevens (Aug 31, 2004)

I think you all are missing Berkely Mike's point: that the poster child for all that's wrong with the opposition has been caught & busted. It has nothing to do with the crime; it's all about the person. And the advice to not go overboard celebrating is good as well. I'm no fan of MJV; he was a thorn in my side in the '90s & nearly threw a monkey wrench into the project @ Water Dog Lake. Just like we admonish others to not judge all cyclists by the behavior of one, we should follow that same advice here. I'd be interested to know what Michael More thinks about this & how we should react.
My .02


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

'Let it go' is not a good idea. Addressing the issue appropriately is. We don't know that the apprehended suspect is actually Whacko PhD. There are lots of Whackos out there. Until I see his name and face in the police report, I am going to assume that it was one of his less intelligent lacky whackys.


----------



## peletonnissen (Jul 24, 2006)

*Another UC Berkeley Crime log entry....*

Here is another entry from few days before the report I previously posted...

http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05102010.htm


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Stripes said:


> Berkeley Mike: Please, PLEASE, stop making everything about you. It's about everybody here. As MTBers, we're finally getting together and staying up for ourselves instead of just thinking it's going to magically happen from someone else.
> 
> I have printed out copies of Voldemort's website with his life of people who bike illegally, and his Facebook community of MTB poachers. I'll see what I can do to get them notarized.


It is precisely because somone FINALLY stood up for themselves that this guy got busted.

It is precisely because mountain bikers are non-violent and easily cowed that it took this long.

We need to be more vocal and less afraid to report people like voldemort. Physically attacking people is much worse than mountain biking illegally. This is made patently clear with the police reports - they are going after Mike V, not the mountain biker.

I see no harm in bolstering this new found confidence, taking pride in it and having a little fun along the way. F Mike V!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

peletonnissen said:


> Here is another entry from few days before the report I previously posted...
> 
> http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05102010.htm


Josh, can you confirm with your buddy that the dude he had the run in with is Mike V?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> Both perceptions drive people into action. Let's not do anything to provoke more action against our interests. This might include e-harassing nutjobs or their friends or followers.


Totally disagree.

This tail between the legs mentallity got us where we are today. If people would have been less afraid of getting in trouble or making trouble - this guy would have been busted 10 years ago.

That's how long this has been going on. Actually, longer.

It is a great day when people learn to not be afraid and to stand up for themselves.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> ....This tail between the legs mentallity got us where we are today. If people would have been less afraid of getting in trouble or making trouble - this guy would have been busted 10 years ago.
> 
> That's how long this has been going on. Actually, longer.
> 
> It is a great day when people learn to not be afraid and to stand up for themselves.


+1...cannot agree more......

we're just riding our bikes on dirt for chrisake....there is no need to apologize or hide....

and as long as we (as a group) are courteous and respectful....the haters can suck it.....


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I say we fill up his email box with full res TIFF files of perfectly legal singletrack riding.
> 
> Hotmail has a box size limit, doesn't it?





baycat said:


> Sign him up for Lemon Party!
> 
> NO ONE GOOGLE THAT or click


Now that would be wrong!
Well if anyone wanted to really wants to help him out and send him the accurate info on poachers that he really is looking for, his direct email addy is

mj1van1de1 @ pac bell. net
(remove the 1s and spaces)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*It is not about me*

It is about the value of the event which lies in how we understand it. Discussion determines that as thoughts evolve. That is the principle value of this forum. That is why attacking a contributor has so much less value than engaging the thinking. The conundrum of owning one's ideas and not hiding behind anonymity has a price. I'm willing to pay that.

Anyhow.........

The impression this event creates outside our community and with people who challenge our right to use trails is harder to understand. Those who challenge us are likely to disregard the value of V's circumstance and disregard him as a wingnut. This is something we could not do with Michael Moore. The general public, with less of an anti-mtb agenda, might be more sympathetic to us. This will effect the greater view of the event.

The primary value to us is that FINALLY someone stood up, turned one of these clowns in, and worked to make it stick. It was a tough situation and merits a touch to the visor. This means more to mountain bikers than all the talk. Does anyone think that our discussion of the assault in Granite Bay on a lady rider earlier this spring had anything to do with a sense of conviction about how to handle such things in the future? Does anyone think that previous discussion about a similar event a few weeks ago in the same area have anything to do with a sense of conviction about how to handle such things in the future?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thank goodness...*



baycat said:


> Sign him up for Lemon Party!
> 
> NO ONE GOOGLE THAT or click


.. urbandictionary intervened. That might have broken my brain.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I disagree with this part of Ihearts statement*



iheartbicycles said:


> It is precisely because mountain bikers are non-violent and easily cowed that it took this long.


I'm not so sure that mtb'ers are non-violent; that is another discussion altogether!

Nor do I think that they are easily cowed. I think, rather, that they would rather just get on with riding their bikes in the limited time they have dedicated to do so. The value of weird events and encounters, the tendency to say "whatever", clip in and get your jones, and otherwise simply roll-on into fat tired bliss and trust to karma (or someone else to do the work) is more the point. Few things really stop us on the trail. Few riders spend much time outside their actual saddle time creating possibilities for riders. Few riders stop to talk to people on the trail unless it impacts them directly or they are holding an extra IPA and a medium rare burger.


----------



## mlaff (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me clarify the "Let it go" thought. He is clearly out of touch with reality. A simple search and read of his volumes on the net make that celar. He obviously reads a lot. Then he writes a lot. The writing shows his lack of credibility and logic. He writes about subjects of all types with the aire of an expert. most true experts in a field (hopefully trail manangers) can see through it by now. It's baloney. All he does is pick and criticize, drive to have the world rid of humans so animals have "pristine habitat", and puff himself up. He's trying to be important. But in reality he must be lonely and bored. Where else would he get the time? Right now he is, with the police. Let that play out. If his desire is attention, and it appears it is, don't give it to him on the forums, or anywhere else. But do report him to the police if he assaults in person. That's the kind of attention that might slow him down. But my guess is he'll pull a marter move and will enjoy being arrested so his "envronmental issue" can get public attention. Again, we loose. So I'm not saying "be nice". I'm saying, let the police handle and don't call victory yet.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*well, duh!!!*



iheartbicycles said:


> A knife weilding psycho, assaulting trail users reminds you of a mountain biker? Sorry, I don't see the similarity at all.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Berkeley Mike is just saying lets not get out the pinata and beer and have a parade quite yet.

You're oversimplifying, and you know it.

To average joe citizen who doesn't care about bikes, carving up the wilderness, (and I know... China Camp is hardly wilderness to us, but it could be seen as that to somebody who doesn't go outdoors) to make his own personal playground might be just as bad as MV threatening a biker on a possibly off limits trail.










*edit*

I'm not suggesting anybody back down, or is backing down. I think that attacking him in a juvenile way (and believe me, I'm quite guilty of this too) as fun as it is, is not helping our cause. In fact, it just makes MV's case in MV's little mind that he is in the right. He wants us to get in fights with him. I'm sure if he pissed somebody off enough and they decked him and laid him out, that would be his wet dream come true because that would solidify in his mind that we are a bunch of evil people that need to be wiped off the face of the earth... and he could parade himself in front of the media with a lawsuit showing the world just how evil we are.

It's really just feeding his need for attention. I personally don't wanna get revenge on the guy or anything. I would be perfectly happy if he just disappeared back into the woodwork from whence he came.

In the future, if anybody has a run-in with MV (or anybody else who is abusive, really), we should not let him get away with anything... he touches you at all, call the cops... he touches the bike, call the cops... shoot video on your digital camera or cell phone... anything that we can pile on to make sure that it is in the public record that he's a kook, a potentially dangerous kook.... So future incidents won't just slide by.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*zactly!*



Stripes said:


> Letting the police "just handle it" doesn't work either. You need to make sure there's enough evidence to do something that makes society realize that people like this are dangerous. Otherwise, this behavior will just continue, whether the police do the right thing or not.
> 
> Outrage is in our favor right now, and it's a good idea to take advantage of that energy and turn it into something positive.
> 
> Think about it. V is not the only problem we have. Other trail users go unpunished for shooting at us in places like Auburn and string up fishing wire or booby trap trails in many different mountain bike LEGAL trails. Time to do something about that.


12345


----------



## mlaff (Apr 6, 2009)

Stripes said:


> Letting the police "just handle it" doesn't work either. You need to make sure there's enough evidence to do something that makes society realize that people like this are dangerous. Otherwise, this behavior will just continue, whether the police do the right thing or not.


Agree fully. We must give them lots of evidence. Like the a photo of the guy that puts the logs across one of my favorite single tracks and pisses off the rangers, other hikers, equestrians, trail mainenance crews, and runners. If I could only catch him in the act! The rangers would love to get ahold of the guy. If they did, he'd be in trouble, not me (even though it's a "no bikes" trail).

We just need to keep riding, showing massive courtesy to other trail users, and rebuilding our reputation. AND turning in jerks if they are assaulting us. Facts speak louder than dogma. I come across folks on "no bikes" (won't call it 'illegal') single track on Diablo often. Most of time it's no big deal. Sometimes I get "the look", but usually after a quick interchange, all is well, they see I'm a human enjoying the day just like them. Just surprised someone a little-happens. There have been no complaints. If we keep complaints about us to a minumum and get jerks in trouble with authorities, I think it'll help us a lot. We should be the ones complaining to police, rangers, whoever often about trail jerks. They were the ones that complaind and smeard us.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Letting it go is not the answer but I somewhat get what you are saying... FYI....your favorite trail on your profile is a poach, although I wish it wasn't. Know it well. Trimmed back a bunch of PO on it last Saturday.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't think of this as anything but a lone individual in a very unique case.

Of the thousands of miles I ride, no one has ever threatened me and actually I have never been lectured or screamed at about trail usage. 

On the other hand, I have been confronted when I have been riding someplace I shouldn't have. 

While I am very glad this guy is gone, I don't see how this relates to trail or rider advocacy. Just one more nutcase off the streets.


----------



## my575 (May 27, 2010)

Berkeley Mike are you Mike V? Gotta ask.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sanjuro said:


> While I am very glad this guy is gone, I don't see how this relates to trail or rider advocacy. Just one more nutcase off the streets.


Unfortunately this deranged lunatic (assuming we are right about who he is) is not gone. He have achieved notoriety far beyond his weight due to incessant and elaborate prolix that he spews on all the public agencies, print articles, conferences etc. He apparently thrives on the attention he gets - and unfortunately due to the nature of public land management process, we can not afford to just ignore such individuals - which is the only thing they ever deserve.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Am I Mike V?*

No, I am not Mike V. Short of "prolix" we have little in common.

I am a 11-year member of the Bicycle Trail Counsel of the East Bay and a Director.
Founder of the Albany YMCA MTB Program.
8 year NorCal High School Coach
Co-founder of El Cerrito Racing in 2003
Head Coach and Director of the Albany High Mountain Bike Team

I'm the red-hatted geezer in the background.

Welcome to MTBR, the closest thing to a mtb town hall around.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

my575 said:


> Berkeley Mike are you Mike V? Gotta ask.


This is the funniest thing in this whole thread. Bravo. Love ya Mike not-V.

Stalking HS girls with a big camera? Hmmm...


----------



## my575 (May 27, 2010)

Fast Eddy said:


> This is the funniest thing in this whole thread. Bravo. Love ya Mike not-V.


Lol! My apologies Mike not-V. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*No...*



my575 said:


> Berkeley Mike are you Mike V? Gotta ask.


Mike V is the bizzarro world evil Berkeley Mike.

Mike V has a mustache, so to speak.

Kinda like this guy:


----------



## Klarity (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mike not Mike V*

Berkeley Mike! I think the poster didn't really want to know who you are (let alone see a creepy picture of you) as much as point out the bombastic, overwrought, preachy nature of your posts.

Or if not -- then I want to point it out. Overly convoluted writing style doesn't make you smart. It makes you smarmy. Your points would be better made if you didn't mix up your ego in everything you say. I am personally really sick of hearing about your accomplishments from you.

This thread is NOT about you.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

baycat said:


> someone is public enemy #1 according to the list. We need to find this culprit!


Uh, yeah. Except he has his facts wrong, and that webpage gives false information.


----------



## Ham Er Hed (Oct 16, 2007)

iheartbicycles said:


> Make him volunteer at Trips for Kids!:thumbsup:


That would absolutely make my day.


----------



## mlaff (Apr 6, 2009)

Ebo said:


> Letting it go is not the answer but I somewhat get what you are saying... FYI....your favorite trail on your profile is a poach, although I wish it wasn't. Know it well. Trimmed back a bunch of PO on it last Saturday.


Off topic: PO is the real enemy. Thanks for helping. We all work to keep it good.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dude!*



Klarity said:


> Berkeley Mike! I think the poster didn't really want to know who you are (let alone see a creepy picture of you) as much as point out the bombastic, overwrought, preachy nature of your posts.
> 
> Or if not -- then I want to point it out. Overly convoluted writing style doesn't make you smart. It makes you smarmy. Your points would be better made if you didn't mix up your ego in everything you say. I am personally really sick of hearing about your accomplishments from you.
> 
> This thread is NOT about you.


This was in response to a first poster who asked who I was, or was not. I gave up trying to please everyone on this forum a long time ago. The variety of needs and experience is just too broad and I can live with the criticism. I've told my son many times that there are a lot of people out there who think I am an ******* so don't be surprised or upset. He just laughs. He's learned that if you put it out there then you can be a target for anyone.

My concern, as much as possible, is about the thinking. I try to stay away from addressing personalities and styles, and allow for foible. Besides Klarity, it is the only way we can get you to come out of hiding!:thumbsup:

BTW the Bizarro reference is priceless.


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

+1 on the "Yeay!"

Mike V. has been harrassing mtbers for a lot longer than 10 years. During an email argument I had with him in 1995 he cut a small portion of my response out where I called him some names, and forwarded just that portion (out of context) to the email admin at my college. Since I was using my school email account, the email admin contacted me and requested that I not send this guy any more vulgar emails from that account. I think he used that tactic succesfully on a lot of people around the same time. He'd troll, get people to be potty mouths, then cut and send the out-of-context segments to their email admins. I tried to do the same with him at his pacbel.net account, but I never got any responses from them. He's clever and knows how to "work the system". But, he's also made a lot of mistakes. I think his ego allowed him to go too far, and he alienated the mainstream anti-mtbers (Bay Area Sierra Club, etc) - which was really fortunate for us. Maybe really, REALLY fortunate. Now this... This is *really* good. He's effectively adding to his own discredit, which is really, really, really awesome. 

Not to start yet another tangent - but (for you closet roadies out there), just think about what the difference in impact of Landis's allogations would have made if he wasn't simultaniously discrediting himself by admitting to lying his @ss off for 3 years. No one can trust a word he says... Mikey's proving now, beyond a shadow of a doubt, he's truly a nutball. Very good for us...

Now I don't know Berkley Mike, but nothing he said seems to justify the negativity he's getting (to me anyway). BTW, this sort of infighting can be used as fuel for anti-mtbers, so I would encourage the use of the "edit" button after cooling down... Seemed like relevent points, and the post about what he does seemed in defense of his character, which was being called out (again - I don't get why). Internet boards and Blogs just lend to flame wars since we're not sitting face-to-face. OK, now I'm off MY soapbox...

ps - Ian, whoever you are - very, very, very, very, VERY big thank you for keeping your cool and turning him in. That move was pivotal.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

We're quite a bunch. MTBer hater #1 potentially gets arrested for threatening a biker on a trail, and all we manage to do is argue amongst ourselves. Anyhow, makes for some fun reading on an otherwise crummy day...


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Unfortunately this deranged lunatic (assuming we are right about who he is) is not gone. He have achieved notoriety far beyond his weight due to incessant and elaborate prolix that he spews on all the public agencies, print articles, conferences etc. He apparently thrives on the attention he gets - and unfortunately due to the nature of public land management process, we can not afford to just ignore such individuals - which is the only thing they ever deserve.


I'm only concerned if the next time I ride this mystery trail in Berkeley if I am going to have to kick his ass.

I've never seen this guy in any of the LEGAL places to ride around the Bay Area.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Klarity said:


> Overly convoluted writing style doesn't make you smart. It makes you smarmy.


Oh! I have learned a new English word today. "Smarmy". Got to use it somewhere.

Also learned "unctuous".


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

So, maybe the ******bag arrested _is_, or _isn't_, Mike V. Let's find out and then deal with it. It looks like some locals are going to follow up and have the ability to do so.

We'll wait. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm not so sure that mtb'ers are non-violent; that is another discussion altogether!
> 
> Nor do I think that they are easily cowed. I think, rather, that they would rather just get on with riding their bikes in the limited time they have dedicated to do so. The value of weird events and encounters, the tendency to say "whatever", clip in and get your jones, and otherwise simply roll-on into fat tired bliss and trust to karma (or someone else to do the work) is more the point. Few things really stop us on the trail. Few riders spend much time outside their actual saddle time creating possibilities for riders. Few riders stop to talk to people on the trail unless it impacts them directly or they are holding an extra IPA and a medium rare burger.


The easily cowed remark is directly in response to your and 105mm's sentiments that we should be cautious in our response to this event.

The opposite is the case.

I've known about the physically aggressive trail nazi up on Side O since 1997 - when he attacked a co-worker at the shop I used to work at.

After attacking the coworker/friend of mine, he proceeded to call our employer, attempting to get the kid fired.

After that - he got the persons name and posted it all over the internet.

I never knew it was Mike V - but it all becomes clear now. Especially since the kids name remains on Mikes site.

All this could possibly have been stopped if we took the offense, not defense.

The above is just one example - many, many more are out there.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

my575 said:


> Berkeley Mike are you Mike V? Gotta ask.


Absolutely not, Mike just says things a little more elaborately than some of us, but yeah, a polar opposite of Voldemort and why I respect him for his past work with the kids.

*Ummm, O/T..Berkeley Mike, you've colored the hair and buffed up! I found a pic of you when searching. :thumbsup:


----------



## older and slower (Apr 21, 2008)

*Write the DA*

We all need to write to the DA to encourage prosection of this guy, instead of it being dropped.

There is an election for DA in Alameda County this year. Unfortunately, the incumbent is unopposed. But we should still each write her, both at her campaign, AND at her official county office:

Campaign:
NANCY E. O'MALLEY 
909 Marina Village Parkway #338 
(510) 904 - 2835
nancyomalleyforDA.org 
[email protected]

Office

http://www.alcoda.org/about_us/contact_us

I kind of doubt any emails to the address will get to her.

Tell her you insist this crime(s) be prosecuted. Tell her the charges cannot be dropped, and that people like Mike V who take the law into their own hands must be punished.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ham Er Hed said:


> Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


Let's hope the community service is hard labor on a bike trail and the fine is a donation to IMBA.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I see the distinction you do.*



iheartbicycles said:


> The easily cowed remark is directly in response to your and 105mm's sentiments that we should be cautious in our response to this event. All this could possibly have been stopped if we took the offense, not defense. The above is just one example - many, many more are out there.


I too would like to see us be more aggressive about responding to people who misuse us on the trails. The trick is one of degree and method.

What I am talking about is about using this a chip in the larger picture of trail access. I don't think that the chip is there to be played.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Berkeley Mike said:


> ...What I am talking about is about using this a chip in the larger picture of trail access. I don't think that the chip is there to be played.


In the larger access picture, if this is in fact the bigot in question, his recent actions will elevate him from loudmouthed nuisance, to a real life terrorist/criminal. Every time he sends his garbage to a land manager, we can counter with solid evidence of his actions. That is the "chip" to be played.
Even if this turns out to be some other creep, it points out how important it is to file a report each time a conflict occurs.
It seems to me that the police took action due to the number of times this same type of incident was reported.


----------



## mlaff (Apr 6, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I too would like to see us be more aggressive about responding to people who misuse us on the trails. The trick is one of degree and method.
> 
> What I am talking about is about using this a chip in the larger picture of trail access. I don't think that the chip is there to be played.


Trail access is a tricky business. As all of you know, it takes patience and severe biting of the toungue. Our response needs to be active and effective. Passise won't get it done. But if we overreact, then anti-MTB's can point at us and call us whackos. We need to act, in unison, with strength, and purpose. In the last five years or so we've seen a definate thawing and acceptance by hikers, equestrians, and rangers. A lot of trails marked for no bikes get biked without issues or complaints. The bikers have been careful. We are on the trail teams, etc. Folks are learning were O.K. When the whackos put junk across the trails to stop bikes, it just irritates everyone and the bikers come out looking good. This ice pick situation is similar to trail damage by hikers. We need to report it in a spirit of mutual respect and make sure the authorities have what they need to stop it. The rangers where I frequent appreciate the help. That took years to develop. Let's keep up the good work and see the tide change. This may not be a pivitol event. But it will move the dial if it gets a little publicity.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Klarity said:


> Berkeley Mike! I think the poster didn't really want to know who you are (let alone see a creepy picture of you) as much as point out the bombastic, overwrought, preachy nature of your posts.
> 
> Or if not -- then I want to point it out. Overly convoluted writing style doesn't make you smart. It makes you smarmy. Your points would be better made if you didn't mix up your ego in everything you say. I am personally really sick of hearing about your accomplishments from you.
> 
> This thread is NOT about you.


Um she hit the nail on the head with this one Mike.
Pretty much sums up my feelings about your post in general
I'm just sayin...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I always wonder*

why one might tell someone to change what they say, denigrate them, or even tell them to stop posting when all they need to do is use their scroll key. There are people who yell at the TV commercials and those who hit the mute key I guess.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it is great that this 5150 case has been busted, and I also think that the question "what charges can I press?" would have been the first one I would have asked. He has "illegally detained", harrassed, threatened, inflicted damage (vandalized?) on equipment, brandished a weapon, and who knows what else... Who will it be next time, and will he go into a more deranged state when he decides his mission to stop bikers on dirt, and actually attack someone with an ice axe or some other implement? He is a danger to society and needs to be separated from the rest of us. Every person that can come forward to provide a claim that will go against him could keep some college kid from getting seriously injured or killed someday - even just in the process of trying to get away. What if it was your kid or one of his/her friends? I'd say a mental hospital would be a better place than prison for this one.

That said, I got a big kick out of the fact that his Facebook page had an ad for "Fun Mountain Biking Tees" on the right-hand column!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

I got a phone call today and the authority on the other line (who's also a lurker here) did indeed identify the purp as none other than MJV PhD. And the celebration begins....wait for it...NOW!



EBasil said:


> So, maybe the ******bag arrested _is_, or _isn't_, Mike V. Let's find out and then deal with it. It looks like some locals are going to follow up and have the ability to do so.
> 
> We'll wait. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Dan'ger said:


> I got a phone call today and the authority on the other line (who's also a lurker here) did indeed identify the purp as none other than MJV PhD. And the celebration begins....wait for it...NOW!


*Dan, you ssssssssoooooooooo need to use that caption and picture from Fb and clip it in with the old-school version ska-reggae song "So I say Yeah! Yeah-Yeah! Let me hear you say Yeah, Yeah-Yeah!".


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Berkeley Mike said:


> why one might tell someone to change what they say, denigrate them, or even tell them to stop posting when all they need to do is use their scroll key. There are people who yell at the TV commercials and those who hit the mute key I guess.


Do as you say and not as you do. A perfect example of Commie Mike hypocrisy. Link to proof available by request.

Once Vandeman's arraignment date is set I will have a front row seat with video and still cameras outside the court house for a quick on the spot interview.

It's only a small "chip" as most land managers know that he's a loon but the entertainment value is off the scale.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

zorg said:


> We're quite a bunch. MTBer hater #1 potentially gets arrested for threatening a biker on a trail, and all we manage to do is argue amongst ourselves. Anyhow, makes for some fun reading on an otherwise crummy day...


It wouldn't be the Norcal board if we didn't argue now would it?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jorgemonkey said:


> It wouldn't be the Norcal board if we didn't argue now would it?! :thumbsup:


Right. What was that - Berkley liberals arguing with Marin liberals about the bastion of right wing radicalism that is San Jose.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Curmy said:


> *Rhetoric.*


Fixed. :thumbsup: 





Now can we stop arguing?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> I got a phone call today and the authority on the other line (who's also a lurker here) did indeed identify the purp as none other than MJV PhD. And the celebration begins....wait for it...NOW!


Dan in all fairness ( and care ), we need a third-party verification folks can see/read. Even if your source is correct, we're all still at "it's true because some guy on the internet's friend called him and said so"  It's a painful wait, and I'm sure the offender (particulalrly if Mike V) will do/spend anything to avoid an arraignment.

Does UCPD report their arrests/charges to the same database the local PD do? Check the DA's website/court criminal case listing for cases v. the creep's name: might pop right up in screen-printable format.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Agreed. And I'm waiting for the same source to email me a scanned version of the hard copy. I expect that he'll be picking that up today if the Cal police are done with it.



EBasil said:


> Dan in all fairness ( and care ), we need a third-party verification folks can see/read. Even if your source is correct, we're all still at "it's true because some guy on the internet's friend called him and said so"  It's a painful wait, and I'm sure the offender (particulalrly if Mike V) will do/spend anything to avoid an arraignment.
> 
> Does UCPD report their arrests/charges to the same database the local PD do? Check the DA's website/court criminal case listing for cases v. the creep's name: might pop right up in screen-printable format.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Dan'ger said:


> Agreed. And I'm waiting for the same source to email me a scanned version of the hard copy. I expect that he'll be picking that up today if the Cal police are done with it.


You KNOW I'm posting that to Mike V's fan page on face book!:thumbsup:


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

You know that M.V. is changing the privacy settings on his Facebook page right now...


----------



## Piranha426 (Aug 16, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Right. What was that - Berkley liberals arguing with Marin liberals about the bastion of right wing radicalism that is San Jose.


Facists, all of you.


----------



## z06dustin (May 2, 2010)

Haha this thread is an amazing read, I hope for all of you this scum gets dealt with so you can enjoy your trails again. But I gotta say, and I'm not trying to get *tooooo* political here, but if we had a guy running around AZ trails terrorizing civilians with edged weapons, it wouldn't have gone one for "10 years" (like I read in this thread).

That *ucker would be dead in a day.


----------



## benjamac (May 10, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Haha this thread is an amazing read, I hope for all of you this scum gets dealt with so you can enjoy your trails again. But I gotta say, and I'm not trying to get *tooooo* political here, but if we had a guy running around AZ trails terrorizing civilians with edged weapons, it wouldn't have gone one for "10 years" (like I read in this thread).
> 
> That *ucker would be dead in a day.


Ya, but that's because AZ'ions are crazy, sun-bake brained vigilantes who like to hurt people- this is cali, we like to be nice.


----------



## bill_in_sd (Oct 24, 2008)

benjamac said:


> Ya, but that's because AZ'ions are crazy, sun-bake brained vigilantes who like to hurt people- this is cali, we like to be *victims*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

z06dustin said:


> Haha this thread is an amazing read, I hope for all of you this scum gets dealt with so you can enjoy your trails again. But I gotta say, and I'm not trying to get *tooooo* political here, but if we had a guy running around AZ trails terrorizing civilians with edged weapons, it wouldn't have gone one for "10 years" (like I read in this thread).
> 
> That *ucker would be dead in a day.


Let's see, in Arizona if Mike V had dark skin you'd just deport him, right?!?!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Good thing for him that he lives in CA with no proliferation of CCW's. He's only risking a beating. NV, TX, etc.. he'd be asking to catch a bullet.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I just had this idea, and I'm thinking it should be set up next year, around this time, at interbike. Set homeboy up in one of these and let all the industry folk stop by while checking out the new products and spend $3 for 3 chances at throwing at the target while just letting him sit there and ramble away about how we all suck. 

Here's the real catch though, all the monies from the $3 fees would then goto Trail Access for us. :thumbsup: 
Think about it, you'd raise thousands of dollars easily in just those few days.


----------



## pauly mac (Jan 17, 2005)

*it's amazing*

that someone who is basically an usenet/internet crank has got so many people's spandex in a bunch. Beatings, bullets oh-my


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Can I come out now?*

Thank goodness we have verification. Guess I can stop hiding and take my tail out from between my legs. 

Is it too soon start getting hyped about MBTB Annadel tomorrow? :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

peletonnissen said:


> , "you aren't going to hit a guy twice your age are you?"[/url]


I wish it had been me. I'm 64 years old, and I move pianos. No way he's twice MY age.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

Crazy. Any confirmation yet about Mike being the perp in question?


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

so is there a booking report? a mugshot? 

will there be a 'perp walk'? 

oh man... i'd LOVE to get that on video.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I wish it had been me. I'm 64 years old, and I move pianos. No way he's twice MY age.


Nice!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

any concrete confirmation that it was in fact Mike V that got popped?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Mark your calendars!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Real deal. I'm so excited. Wear a jersey!



EBasil said:


> Dan in all fairness ( and care ), we need a third-party verification folks can see/read.
> ...
> Check the DA's website/court criminal case listing for cases v. the creep's name: might pop right up in screen-printable format.


*Search Results*
Party Name Hearing Date/Time Department Case Type Case Number
VANDEMAN, MICHAEL JOSEPH 02-Jun-2010 14:00:00 112 Criminal 00443657

WILEY W. MANUEL COURTHOUSE
661 Washington Street, Oakland

Dept Floor Judge/Comm.
112 6A THOMPSON-STANLEY, TRINA (SJ)


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

is there an arrest report online?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Searching for I-Link i found this thread.... oh if only sheldon had lived to see this day.


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3307/3448907327_83b9171f24.jpg

OBEY.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Fast Eddy said:


> Real deal. I'm so excited. Wear a jersey!
> 
> *Search Results*
> Party Name Hearing Date/Time Department Case Type Case Number
> ...


This is terrific. Anyone planning to go??


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Fast Eddy said:


> Real deal. I'm so excited. Wear a jersey!
> 
> *Search Results*
> Party Name Hearing Date/Time Department Case Type Case Number
> ...


Whoever goes TAKE PICTURES of the perp!

We need this for any future attacks, and of course a little public humiliation...  :thumbsup:


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hey Murphy*



datenschwanz said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3307/3448907327_83b9171f24.jpg
> 
> OBEY.


 Where did you find that picture?


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Whoever goes TAKE PICTURES of the perp!
> 
> We need this for any future attacks, and of course a little public humiliation...  :thumbsup:


have camera,
work 6 blocks away,
Checking schedule... need to ask the boss...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

datenschwanz said:


> OBEY.


RIP old friend.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

I also have this: http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05282010.htm

*10-02127* 
245 PC9:07 AM - (MW-33-O) victim of assault via saw, East/West Trail. S. Aranas
 
626.6 PC 

 
 
SUSPECT: VANDEMAN, Michael J (MW-67-O) arrested for two counts of
 
 
 assault with a deadly weapon, and excluded from UC campus for 7 days, 
 
 
3025 Bateman St, Berkeley, to BPD Jail. Case closed. 
 
 
.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

The date on this police bulletin is 5/28/10. Does this mean he was arrested again, last Friday, this time for wielding a saw?



Dan'ger said:


> I also have this: http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05282010.htm
> 
> *10-02127*
> 245 PC9:07 AM - (MW-33-O) victim of assault via saw, East/West Trail. S. Aranas
> ...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting address in that last report....3025 Bateman St.....Michael & Yukiko Vandeman. Sounds like the first arrest didn't daunt him too much....


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Michael & Yukiko Vandeman


Yukiko must be pissed...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Interesting address in that last report....3025 Bateman St.....Michael & Yukiko Vandeman. Sounds like the first arrest didn't daunt him too much....


They list home addresses on the reports? That's odd.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice work on the confirmation of identity, fellas! That sure looks like the same thug we all know and love, eh?

What's the reference to "first arrest"? Are there more?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> Yukiko must be pissed...


...or is she as kooky as he is?

I thought it odd for the addy to be in the report, too.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

EBasil said:


> Nice work on the confirmation of identity, fellas! That sure looks like the same thug we all know and love, eh?
> 
> What's the reference to "first arrest"? Are there more?


Just read thru the thread, seems we have a few different report dates so far...hopefully they're even more complaints/arrests than that, too. Serve this crazy mutha some just desserts...


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> ...or is she as kooky as he is?


https://calnet.berkeley.edu/directory/details.pl?uid=303601


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

iheartbicycles said:


> They list home addresses on the reports? That's odd.


Five-oh is logging that the arrestee was transported from an address to the police department. Sounds like they got the report and drove over to his place and picked him up. They're probably getting pretty tired of him too.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Interesting address in that last report....3025 Bateman St.....Michael & Yukiko Vandeman. Sounds like the first arrest didn't daunt him too much....


Someone should post flyiers in the local neighborhood on light poles warning children and passing cyclists of dangerous, saw yielding persons roaming around the neighborhood.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see whether his hearing tomorrow is relation to the original complaint involving the victim Ian or this more recent complaint with a different victim.

The most recent allegations of ADW (245 PC) is serious stuff, if it sticks. It could be a felony and the bail schedule indicates $30k bail ($3k to a bail bondsman).


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Figured I'd wander in here a say Hurray. This bastid has been a PITA since long before I started using MTBR.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Another one just wanting to say "yay"!

:busts out the champagne:

gabrielle


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

A lot of legal action over someone who just needs a good old fashioned ass kicking.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> A lot of legal action over someone who just needs a good old fashioned ass kicking.


He has gotten slapped around before by riders defending themselves. Hasn't stopped him yet.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

sanjuro said:


> He has gotten slapped around before by riders defending themselves. Hasn't stopped him yet.


Acts of violence against him are just confirmation to him. If he can get a hospital receipt and even better is a police report and an arrest.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

The man answers to a higher calling (that of mother nature), so nothing we do will faze him. As happy as it makes me to see this moron arrested, it still does not move the needle one bit in terms of trail access. Still would be fun to watch him squirm in front of the judge.


----------



## my575 (May 27, 2010)

Got em!!!!!
http://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-052810-37NC.htm


----------



## my575 (May 27, 2010)

Cut a biker in the chest with a saw??? What a nutcase.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

wow, cool


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Impy said:


> wow, cool


Cool in a "Scary, I can't believe that crazy bastard cut someone with a saw" sort of way...

here's his mugshot!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

my575 said:


> Got em!!!!!
> http://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-052810-37NC.htm


I guess a psycho look was to be expected.


----------



## jo_ride (Sep 16, 2005)

*Send her an email and ask her.*

Content Removed.... was in bad taste.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

For posterity.. I am now also in posession of the print off of that page. Gonna keep it for a while then consider whether or not to auction it off on ebay when I'm in my later years and needing cold hard cash.

The ad will read.. "The Other Day The World of Mountain Biking Changed".

I'm also trying to reach Mike Sinyard as well as Gary Fisher..if anyone has more pull please get in touch with them and ask that they please show up at this hearing as representatives of our industry it will create a strong powerful presence the press can't help but ignore.



http://police.berkeley.edu/bulletins/05282010.htm said:


> Daily Activity Bulletin
> University of California, Berkeley
> Police Department
> Date:	Friday, May 28, 2010
> ...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

jo_ride said:


> [.jpg[/IMG]


Let's leave the internet stalking to the crazy guy with the saw. Mike's wife isn't implicated in any of this.


----------



## jo_ride (Sep 16, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Let's leave the internet stalking to the crazy guy with the saw. Mike's wife isn't implicated in any of this.


Good call.... I removed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*This guy belongs in Nature Noir!*

Hey Folks,

This guy is wayyyy over the top!:nono: He should have his own chapter in Nature Noir. It's a book written by a park ranger working at the Auburn State Recreation Area located next to Auburn, CA. When I read this thread I was reminded of the following lines from a review of the book:

"In his 14 years there, first-time author Smith encountered fights, beatings, suicides, daredevil canyon divers and the corpse of a woman jogger killed and half eaten by a cougar. His conflicted task of facilitating the communion of humans with the wilderness while keeping the humans civilized and the wild places wild becomes a mission against the "half-assed and watered-down... gray area" that is the modern world's "perpetual state of uncertainty."

This guy Mike V. sounds like he could use some help becoming "civilized". I live near Auburn, ride there a lot and luckily we haven't had anything even remotely like this sort of user conflict. I hope his trip to court makes things better for you folks down in the Bay Area!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> Cool in a "Scary, I can't believe that crazy bastard cut someone with a saw" sort of way...
> 
> here's his mugshot!:thumbsup:


Yes he is seriously scary. I'm glad he didn't kill anyone, and I'm glad he got busted.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

That part "excluded from UC campus for 7 days...case closed" means what, though? Just the arrest? UC's own immediate sanction or?


----------



## fourarm (Jan 6, 2004)

zorg said:


> The man answers to a higher calling (that of mother nature), so nothing we do will faze him. As happy as it makes me to see this moron arrested, it still does not move the needle one bit in terms of trail access. Still would be fun to watch him squirm in front of the judge.


I bet that when asked "How do you plead" there is NO WAY he can resist saying not guilty because he was stopping mountain bikers from eroding the hillside hence saving the summer Steelhead run in Codornices Creek. When he starts in on Alameda whipsnakes, the judge will have to cut him off or it will be midnight before he finishes.

This thread has to rate up in the top ten all time...and it is just getting started.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Is somebody willing to get in touch w/ Francis or Gregg to see if they can attend on behalf of the community of riders?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Only 7 days?! Are you f*cking serious? Dude shouldn't be allowed to hike there--period.

Anybody wanna play guinea pig and see how long before we start seeing piano wire and bear traps? I'd volunteer but I don't live in Berkeley anymore...........................


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

7 day expulsion from the campus? lets hope it is made permanent after any conviction.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I almost forgot, most importantly, Someone please be sure to contact Webster's, they need to update their info on hypocrite and irony.

re: Missionublic Safety


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

this is my favorite thread of 2010


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

This man has inspired me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shosan (Dec 24, 2007)

So homeboy attacks with a deadly weapon twice and gets a slap on the wrist-stay off campus for 7 days? that's it? are you serious?


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Ham Er Hed said:


> Although it's awesome that Dr. whacko was apprehended, my guess is that he gets probation and community service with a small fine.


As long as the judge orders that the community service be working with the IMBA Trail Crew, I'd be OK with that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I need a news article on this so I can publish this on our front page and let the whole world know about this issue.

Can someone write one? Post here and email to me at [email protected]

fc


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

So when discussing armor in the East Bay, should we be talking knife vests?


----------



## justsob (May 21, 2009)

https://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-052810-37NC.htm


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

beaverbiker said:


> I can't believe somebody was cut by this dude's saw and didn't fight back. Man, talk about personal restraint. I need to go to the zen classes that dude was taking.


Whoever that person is, and particularly if he presses charges, we owe him a great deal. The instinctive "beat him to a pulp" reaction that many of we internet jedi profess would have certainly been immediately satisfying, but also certainly counter-productive. The beauty of this is that UCPD did step up and do something, there is an arrest record and there is the possibility that charges won't be plea-bargained down to a misdemeanor.

LOCALS, please figure out whether it's the DA or City Attorney that prosecutes this, and post the contact information so that persons may call with concerns. Please GO if you can. Keep the light shining on this guy and his tactics. It's standup locals that started this new chapter in the Kook's life, and only the locals that bear the most water to carry now. Lucky for us, there are plenty of smart, involved riders in Vandeman's neighborhood.

Do what you can to ensure he's enshrined as a Felon.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

I find it interesting that he is admitting his guilt

"UCPD contacted the suspect who admitted to holding a saw in front of some bicyclists on a trail and contacting one of them with the saw. "


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

This guy harassed mt. bikers up here in the Seattle area.

After i completed a mt. bike trail which name and theme was influenced by my heritage, i received an email from him which stated that my ancestors would be ashamed of my efforts which in his view was detrimental to the environment. 
The irony evidently escaped him that this trail was built underneath the deck of an Interstate freeway.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

this has gone beyond simple fines and community service. multiple cases of the guy being reported for brandishing and using weapons? this guy is looking at jail time. It is a happy day indeed. I've never been anywhere near CA and I've seen his drivel show up in letters to the editor as far away as Pittsburgh, PA.

While his wacko fringe status has been long demonstrated in CA, such is not the case elsewhere. People who frequent bike forums such as this know this guy's nature, but someone who stumbles across his ramblings in a newspaper 2,000 miles or more from his home do not. He HAD impact. We need updates on this case!

We need to know how many counts of what he gets charged with and convicted of.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

I wonder if I should start a photoshop / mspaint thread




























Got a little bored on the conference call, forgive me


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

TahoeBC said:


> I find it interesting that he is admitting his guilt
> 
> "UCPD contacted the suspect who admitted to holding a saw in front of some bicyclists on a trail and contacting one of them with the saw. "


By his wacko logic he probably figures, "If they weren't riding on the _illegal_ trail they never would have been cut".

That legal argument doesn't hold up for the nutjobs that booby trap their houses with shotguns that go off when someone tries to open the front door. It shouldn't hold up for him either.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

TahoeBC said:


> I find it interesting that he is admitting his guilt
> 
> "UCPD contacted the suspect who admitted to holding a saw in front of some bicyclists on a trail and contacting one of them with the saw. "


I suspect they "walked him" into answering that.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the guy is retired, or works at the campus?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Until Francis has an article for the front page perhaps this thread should be moved/copied to General Discussion for everyone since he has had a wide ranging "influence"? 

I like the south park version of the photoshop/mspaint thing. Looks natural.


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

*The story will be on TV today.*

Ok, KPIX 5 will be there with a crew at the hearing and for a live shot at 5 PM.

We need witnesses to MV's actions for the background story at 2 PM today. That's the hearing time.

You can reach the story producer, Don Fernandez, at 415-760-6352.

Richard


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

rj2 said:


> Ok, KPIX 5 will be there with a crew at the hearing and for a live shot at 5 PM.
> 
> We need witnesses to MV's actions for the background story at 2 PM today. That's the hearing time.
> 
> ...


SAHWEET!


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

J said:


> I wonder if I should start a photoshop / mspaint thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone should open a CafePress shop and start selling t-shirts and coffee cups with the jerk's mugshot on it. I would do it but I don't have the cash to fend of the innevitable lawsuit.


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

it's fair use. no lawsuit.

if it was not fair use TSG (The Smoking Gun) would be out of business.

photoshop away!

i smell a meme.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

In case you haven't seen it, Evergreen MTB hosts this on their website: http://evergreenmtb.org/php/show_page.php?page_id=32


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*I saw this guy...*

He was riding at May By The Bay a few years ago, poaching some trails off of Oat Hill if I recall...


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

*3 strikes...*



Stripes said:


> The scary thing is that his attacks are escalating in severity and after he does get released from jail (provided he goes), don't be surprised if someone gets seriously injured or killed by this waste of oxygen.


and he's out.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

New avatar ahoy


----------



## my575 (May 27, 2010)

*Hearing @ Washington and 7th in Oakland @ 2pm*

KPIX will be there for interviews.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*MJV went back up in the hills!*

Spotted!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This thread has been copied from the Norcal forum since this guy has global interest.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

jzumbro said:


> So homeboy attacks with a deadly weapon twice and gets a slap on the wrist-stay off campus for 7 days? that's it? are you serious?


I'd say that the deadly weapons charges are still pending trial, so they can't lock him up. The campus ban sounds like something they can do without needing the courts to get involved.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

It didn't look like he was in cuffs, just kept his hands hidden or behind his back. Bail was reduced to $12.5K, and he is court ordered to stay off UC trails until his trial or until this is resolved.

The guy came across as someone with mild asperges syndrome or maybe he is just loosing touch with reality a tad too much..


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Raise your hand if you think a 60-something educated guy who attacks people might be spiraling into mental illness.

or Who here thinks he's just mean?

Obviously, he needs help, and I think he's going to get it.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*It's a sad day ...*



dsnow23 said:


> One more trail to ride! And one less crazy to worry about. At least for a little while.


It's a sad day. With Mike Vandeman in prison, who will represent the bats**t crazy HOHAs out there? The next guy may have a much better simulation of sanity.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Holy crap, that name brings back some memories. I remember Mikey from alt.mountain-bike back in the mid-90's. Batshit crazy doesn't begin to do him justice.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember arguing with him on there and rec.bicycles.off-road and just knowing even then that he was 49 cards short of a complete deck.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

new dolls?


----------



## rallyraid (Jun 12, 2007)

Only in Berkeley. Try that in Texas, he would have been shot dead for wielding an ice pick to attack someone. Would be a justifiable shooting in this case. Age has nothing to do with it. The police follows the 21 foot rule, I think. Anyone with an edged weapon within 21 feet is a deadly threat, and it is justifiable to kill him within the 21 foot range. Most sane people wouldn't assume he is just brandishing and posturing in this case. Only in Berkeley.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rallyraid said:


> Only in Berkeley. Try that in Texas, he would have been shot dead for wielding an ice pick to attack someone. Would be a justifiable shooting in this case. Age has nothing to do with it. The police follows the 21 foot rule, I think. Anyone with an edged weapon within 21 feet is a deadly threat, and it is justifiable to kill him within the 21 foot range. Most sane people wouldn't assume he is just brandishing and posturing in this case. Only in Berkeley.


Not only in Texas, but absolutely a guy brandishing weapons at others on the trail would not have been around nearly as long elsewhere.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

The original mugshot


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not going to read through five pages of this stuff before I respond.

If someone pulled an ice pick on me, I don't know which would hit the ground first- his body, or my first empty magazine.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

rallyraid said:


> Only in Berkeley. Try that in Texas, he would have been shot dead for wielding an ice pick to attack someone. Would be a justifiable shooting in this case. Age has nothing to do with it. The police follows the 21 foot rule, I think. Anyone with an edged weapon within 21 feet is a deadly threat, and it is justifiable to kill him within the 21 foot range. Most sane people wouldn't assume he is just brandishing and posturing in this case. Only in Berkeley.


[DISCLAIMER] I'm a cop, not an attorney [/DISCLAIMER]

State laws on the use of force are based on that particular state's interpretation of the U.S. Constitution. For that reason, they tend to be similar.

In any case, the justification for the use of physical force (including deadly physical force) is justified between the ears of the user. If you are in fear for your life or the life of some third person, you are justified in the use of deadly physical force. Your assailant does not have to be armed, bigger than you, or even male. If you are in fear for your life, you have all the legal justification that you need.


----------



## FANATIK-J (Jan 12, 2010)

*Back on track*










Satire, Mike, satire.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

Will he represent himself in court?


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RIS said:


> [DISCLAIMER] I'm a cop, not an attorney [/DISCLAIMER]
> 
> State laws on the use of force are based on that particular state's interpretation of the U.S. Constitution. For that reason, they tend to be similar.
> 
> In any case, the justification for the use of physical force (including deadly physical force) is justified between the ears of the user. If you are in fear for your life or the life of some third person, you are justified in the use of deadly physical force. Your assailant does not have to be armed, bigger than you, or even male. If you are in fear for your life, you have all the legal justification that you need.


The absence of and duty to retreat, if possible, is why I like Texas. Why should one have to run away when they can _stop the treat_ right there? :thumbsup:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

rallyraid said:


> Only in Berkeley. Try that in Texas, he would have been shot dead for wielding an ice pick to attack someone. Would be a justifiable shooting in this case. Age has nothing to do with it. The police follows the 21 foot rule, I think. Anyone with an edged weapon within 21 feet is a deadly threat, and it is justifiable to kill him within the 21 foot range. Most sane people wouldn't assume he is just brandishing and posturing in this case. Only in Berkeley.


I get the idea that the Texas equivalent would be wielding an fully automatic AK-47 instead of an ice pick.


----------



## rallyraid (Jun 12, 2007)

Mrwhlr said:


> The absence of and duty to retreat, if possible, is why I like Texas. Why should one have to run away when they can stop the *treat* right there? :thumbsup:


Why would you run away or stop someone from giving you Halloween candy?


----------



## rallyraid (Jun 12, 2007)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I get the idea that the Texas equivalent would be wielding an fully automatic AK-47 instead of an ice pick.


When was the last time you heard of a misguided enviro weenie in Texas, outside of Austin?


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

rallyraid said:


> Why would you run away or stop someone from giving you Halloween candy?


I enjoye nott havving to esxplain noe way or teh othre.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

There sure are some pussies in this thread. If it had been me I'd have shot him on general principals just for being on my trail. But then I never go out riding without a bar mounted Heckler and Koch, a Derringer in the under saddle pack and a couple of fragmentation grenades in the bottle cages.
You never know what kind of geriatric death dealer is lurking out there. It pays to be tooled up.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Would someone mind providing a summary? He attacked two riders and got charged with what? Was he convicted?


----------



## frick-wright (Jan 14, 2011)

*Mike Vandeman's trial starts next week, Jan 18*



hanshananigan said:


> Would someone mind providing a summary? He attacked two riders and got charged with what? Was he convicted?


According to the DA I talked to, they've downgraded his charges from felony to misdemeanor assault. He's had a couple of court dates but his trial starts Tuesday, Jan 18th in earnest, with a jury and witnesses and all that. I'm going to be attending and updating from the courtroom, then posting wrap-ups at the end of each day on my website and here. www.peterfrickwright.com/trial


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*I told everyone here back around 1998...*

I told everyone here back around 1998, that someone should take action against this guy before he hurt someone. Looks like I may have had a correct premonition. He's lucky that he didn't com at me with a weapon! He would have had to get it surgically removed...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

misdemeanor assault ? you gotta be kidding; he's slithered off the hook.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

they should put him in a cage with the crazy rear-ended, full body armour, master cheif lady. she would set him straight... and if she didnt win i dont think the mtb community will miss her.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok...today's the 18th....where's that rial report ?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*You have to consider the context*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> misdemeanor assault ? you gotta be kidding; he's slithered off the hook.


While I would not like to have been confronted or injured in the manner charged you have to remember that far worse things happen with in a stone's throw of the Oakland Courthouse. There is a particular office which makes determinations for the merit of charges.Given teh context......


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> While I would not like to have been confronted or injured in the manner charged you have to remember that far worse things happen with in a stone's throw of the Oakland Courthouse. There is a particular office which makes determinations for the merit of charges.Given teh context......


agreed, let's even hope _those_ charges stick still..


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ahem, looks like the next court date is in feb, and he's out on bail. There are five charges listed. Convinction on the 417 alone will get him a mininum of 30 days.

PC 242 M
242. A battery is any willful and unlawful use of force or violence
upon the person of another.

243. (a) A battery is punishable by a fine not exceeding two
thousand dollars ($2,000), or by imprisonment in a county jail not
exceeding six months, or by both that fine and imprisonment.

PC 245(A)(1) F and M
(a) (1) Any person who commits an assault upon the person of
another with a deadly weapon or instrument other than a firearm or by
any means of force likely to produce great bodily injury shall be
punished by imprisonment in the state prison for two, three, or four
years, or in a county jail for not exceeding one year, or by a fine
not exceeding ten thousand dollars ($10,000), or by both the fine and
imprisonment.

PC 417(A)(1)M
(a) (1) Every person who, except in self-defense, in the
presence of any other person, draws or exhibits any deadly weapon
whatsoever, other than a firearm, in a rude, angry, or threatening
manner, or who in any manner, unlawfully uses a deadly weapon other
than a firearm in any fight or quarrel is guilty of a misdemeanor,
punishable by imprisonment in a county jail for not less than 30
days.

The PC 594 (A) M

(a) Every person who maliciously commits any of the following
acts with respect to any real or personal property not his or her
own, in cases other than those specified by state law, is guilty of
vandalism:
(1) Defaces with graffiti or other inscribed material.
(2) Damages.
(3) Destroys.

and since its a tire in this case it'd be

(2) (A) If the amount of defacement, damage, or destruction is
less than four hundred dollars ($400), vandalism is punishable by
imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year, or by a fine of
not more than one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine
and imprisonment.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I just checked for an update, his next court appearance is scheduled for march 4th at 9am and the proceedings info says "set to a future date"


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

nuffink said:


> There sure are some pussies in this thread.


While I agree with you in the general there is also another angle that puzzles me.

Do these same people, the pussies, hold life in such low regard they won't defend it?

I mean, why do people hate themselves so much they are willing to let a scum-ball
take their lives?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

chas_martel said:


> While I agree with you in the general there is also another angle that puzzles me.
> 
> Do these same people, the pussies, hold life in such low regard they won't defend it?
> 
> ...


 It's usually a bit more complicated than that "keyboard cowboy". The threat posed is not always clear - if you want to shoot you gun in the dark w/ your eyes closed bring on the anarchy.


----------



## wildharejac (May 11, 2006)

he better not try that in TX, he will get shot.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Comin' Through*

This guy will most likely get ordered to have a psychiatric evaluation. In a locked ward.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well doesn't look his trial by jury went well... the next proceeding is the April 11th for sentencing.


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

I suppose he's going to appeal, but at least for now, he's finally headed in the right direction.


----------

